# mandiant usa cyber security



## dakotaamber (Nov 7, 2015)

How can I remove this hack from my kindle fire? Please help.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

We cannot help with android or other mobile OS in this forum, which is for windows only
moved to other mobile devices
As far as I am aware the only way to remove this is reset the kindle to factory defaults


----------

